# Omega Geneve F300 Service Question



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Picked up a nice hummer ;

Its keeping frankly awesome time ; I didn't spend enough time with it so see it drop even a second .

Currently on the wife's wrist.

As its an accutron and as its keeping perfect time is it recommended to service it?

I suspect its been about 10 years since its been serviced.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

It can't hurt. I would say yes.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Sent it to Brighton for the weekend to Paul. http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

As I suspected ; thanks very much


----------

